# Spartan 300 & 132' of .55 Cable....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I did a job yesterday that required another length of cable so I put on another 25' after I had already run the 100' in the drum out to sewer. I felt the cutter was full of crud so I put her in reverse to clean it off and she easily ate all 132' back in the drum !!!

I have since used the machine on 2 more main lines and it has no problem holding all 132' of .55 cable.


Spartan lists the drum capacity at 100'. I have had to put the extra 25' section on in the past but just figured the drum wouldn't hold it all and removed it before entering the drum. This was a nice surprise. Has anyone else noticed this ?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> I did a job yesterday that required another length of cable so I put on another 25' after I had already run the 100' in the drum out to sewer. I felt the cutter was full of crud so I put her in reverse to clean it off and she easily ate all 132' back in the drum !!!
> 
> I have since used the machine on 2 more main lines and it has no problem holding all 132' of .55 cable.
> 
> ...


Thats 100' of standard 5/8" cable you can do more of the .55 cable but i do see they changed their specs to 107' of .55 and 82' of 5/8" cable, not sure why they did this.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Thats 100' of standard 5/8" cable you can do more of the .55 cable but i do see they changed their specs to 107' of .55 and 82' of 5/8" cable, not sure why they did this.



I have five 25' sections, a 5' anchor and a 2' leader of .55 cable. Yeah, not sure why Spartan wouldn't list the full capacity as it would be another great selling point ???


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> I have five 25' sections, a 5' anchor and a 2' leader of .55 cable. Yeah, not sure why Spartan wouldn't list the full capacity as it would be another great selling point ???


 I think it might have to do with guys wanting to overload their machines and causing issues. Lets say they say 130' is the max capacity of the machine, then someone is going to try to load 150' into it. One thing I did notice when I looked at the Spartan 300's at AJ Coleman's the drums do seem a little smaller than the drum on my 30 year old 300 machine.

One thing to watch for when a drum on a spartan is overloaded is the cable will pass itself under the inner drum and tangle up, it can also put a bind on the distribution arm and make getting the cable out harder. I have seen on the older drums that had a seam blow apart at the seams when to much cable is loaded. (my uncles 50 year old machine)


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I worked for a company that had 150' of Spartan .66 mag in three machines. All worked great with only the ordinary problems. They were the 1065 models. Sometimes people in this area forgot about c/o every 100'.The only downside to having so much cable is the weight.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> I worked for a company that had 150' of Spartan .66 mag in three machines. All worked great with only the ordinary problems. They were the 1065 models. Sometimes people in this area forgot about c/o every 100'.The only downside to having so much cable is the weight.


The 1065 can hold 162' of the .66 cable per sprartan. All our trucks have 100' in the machine and 50' in a rand. The magniam cable is much lighter than the standard cable 40% lighter, more if you are used to running with standard cable with the steel inner core.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

I use 1065 spartan , iI never used a 300, I keep 100ft in the drum 5/8 cable and another 100ft rolled in a tire just in case I have to run more snake to reach a stoppage.:thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

When running two drums and pulling it back, I've missed the splice and pulled 120' of 5/8" into my drum before noticing that I messed up. It fits but it's LOADED!  I keep 82' of 5/8" in each of my drums and I don't think I'd want any more.






Paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ap plumbing said:


> I use 1065 spartan , iI never used a 300, I keep 100ft in the drum 5/8 cable and another 100ft rolled in a tire just in case I have to run more snake to reach a stoppage.:thumbup:


Never known any one to run 5/8 cable in a 1065. Spartan states the machine is to use 3/4" or .66 I can see the 11/16" cable being used since its diamtor is .6875 a bit thicker than the .66.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Never known any one to run 5/8 cable in a 1065. Spartan states the machine is to use 3/4" or .66 I can see the 11/16" cable being used since its diamtor is .6875 a bit thicker than the .66.


 your right its 11/16:blush: its one size shorter than 3/4,


----------

